# بخش دانش آموزی > منابع کنکور > منابع زمین شناسی >  رمزگردانی و آموزش یک نکته از زمین شناسی کنکور

## Fotonedu

ویدئوی زیر رو ببینید و یک نکته کنکوری رو با رمزگردانی جالب دکتر چلاجور یاد بگیرید
https://www.aparat.com/v/aqAgG

----------

